# Daisy Chain Hum!



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...anyone else experiencing this?

i'm using a godlyke powerall pa-9.

my tech tells my i'm getting "groundlooping".

do i need a higher quality power supply, like the brick?

-dh


----------



## jxoco (Jun 5, 2006)

I had this happen once, a long time ago, before the effects had a power supply plug and you had to, like you say, daisy chain them together with 9volt battery connectors...
And I found that if I disconnected the grounds from all but one of the effects, the hum went away. So the one that had the ground connected was actually feeding all of the others through the guitar patch cords ground connection. So no ground loop..

Like I say that was a long time ago. I think that the pedals are pretty good now.

Lately, I have a chorus box that freaks out when I try to power it with the others, so I have to use a battery in it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Voodoo Labs Pedal Power = end of problem.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

You could try this http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/HumX/

I use a Gatorcase power supply and it's pretty quiet.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

problem is ground loops ...correctly spotted above.

You could solve this with a pedal power II (I posted some pics of boards built in a previous thread) but I've just noticed the DNA box which appears to be a rechargable battery block for multiple pedals.....anyone used this? It would appear to be the best solution re noise....I was going to try to DIY something like this using laptop batteries.

Andy


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I also have the Godlyke unit and had a hum only occurring with the pedals I have in my effects loop. Got seperate power supplies for the 2 looped units(chorus and delay) and use the Godlyke for the rest of the up front units...no more hum.


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

The new T-rex fuel tank can handle more than the voodoo powerII, comes with more connectors of different lenght, has a 12v dc an ac. And it's a little less expensive than the Voodoo II. If some of your pedals are not true bypass pedals, put them on a switch strip. It's probably a ground problem.

and:food-smiley-004: man


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

*One power supply for Loop and In Front = hummmm*

I have a mixture of pedals, some in from and some in the loop.
I recently added a Boss Gigadelay. I get an intermittent hum if I try to use the effects loop.

Putting the pedals in a chain in front of the amp eliminates the hum.

Does this sound like ground loops? The pedals in the loop were boss and I have one boss pedal in front. 

Should I power the front of the amp with a different supply then the loop?:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I have this problem only with boss pedals. I can hook up a crybaby, ibanez, DOD and behringer pedals, and it's fine, but as soon as I add the boss, it hums like mad. So my DS-1 has it's own power supply now.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Telemark said:


> Putting the pedals in a chain in front of the amp eliminates the hum.


...i'm going to experiment with that tonight, but i hope you're wrong.

running effects like delay, chorus and reverb through the loop adds dimension and depth, to my ears.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Newton said:


> The new T-rex fuel tank can handle more than the voodoo powerII, comes with more connectors of different lenght, has a 12v dc an ac. And it's a little less expensive than the Voodoo II. If some of your pedals are not true bypass pedals, put them on a switch strip. It's probably a ground problem.
> and:food-smiley-004: man


...thanks for the tip on the fuel tank!

what is a switch strip? like a bypass, or a/b pedal?

-dh


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

*Pedal Board Mtce Issues...*

I can't say for sure I haven't got a self induced problem with my layout. It was a bit of work crammin the DD-20 into a spot that foremerly housed a single Boss unit.!!!

I run delay, eq and tremelo in the loop. Mostly so I can use my Boost/gain channel without having the delay get all squashed.

WIthout the loop I just set the amp up as single channel and I am finding I like the simplicity a lot. I also noticed a bit of loss of clarity with the loop, very minor.

But the hum is new, It came on suddenly during a gig setup and may be a cable or those crappy plastic (? I think) jacks in the back of the traynor.

Once this weekend gig is over I will be able to run gear thru the works, I did have a dialed in pedal board for about two months this year!, then I bought the Love Vibe.. then the Gigadelay, .....


----------

